# furries



## Esphas (Nov 9, 2015)

what exactly are they? i know theyre hated but im too nervous to look any further into it lmao. ive not heard anything nice. are there any here? do you like them? im not interested in being one personally


----------



## piichinu (Nov 9, 2015)

You suck

- - - Post Merge - - -

*****


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 9, 2015)

Furries are so bara and they just totally get me where I need to be. Me and my luver are gonna wear matching fursuits and hit the town later. You should come!


----------



## tumut (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes! I'm a furry! I have 3 main fursonas lol.

Here are some nice convos i've had with cool furries on omegle


Spoiler


----------



## boujee (Nov 9, 2015)

Animal crossing is a furry game


----------



## Jacob (Nov 9, 2015)

edit: no i aint a furry

i dont have a prob with them they can be cool sometimes


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Furry's can be pret. cool sometimes! I'm just not interested in being one! Most people treat furries like total crap-- sometimes at con's, the furry cosplayers get like attacked and people touch their fursuits and stuff without their permission... @_@ It's bad haha


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 9, 2015)

Though I have no problem with furries. As long as you're not hurting anybody, you do you.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, i thought this asked if anyone is a F_u_ry.  haha- no i'm not a furry.  nor am i a fury, although it sometimes follows that in fierce tempest i come.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2015)

Furries are people who are attracted to animals/anamorphic animals. I have no problem with them but I am not one.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

I like anthropomorphic creatures(More human with mammal traits mainly), if that makes me a furry then yes i am. 

I don't go around the town in a fur suit though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 9, 2015)

I know anime conventions are supposed to be accepting and everything, but I admit I get a little weirded out when I see people in furry suits at them. It's not really from an anime, game, movie or anything so... I don't feel like the furry suits really fit in at conventions.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Furries are people who are attracted to animals/anamorphic animals. I have no problem with them but I am not one.



I like more human traits though, more animal like is weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's an example of furries


----------



## Trundle (Nov 9, 2015)

I know some furries in real life... 90% of the time they are really socially awkward and have weird issues. If they get emotional they just respond to emotional things in a childish way. One guy I know has a little toy tiger or something and one day he came into my Philosophy class looking really sad and just kept petting it every few minutes. I think he sometimes uses it as a coping mechanism.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Nov 9, 2015)

Furries are basically just people who like anthropomorphic animals and dress as anthropomorphic characters/their fursona (basically anthro OC) in 'fursuits' (basically mascot costumes) at conventions.

And yes, I'm a furry. So I know.


----------



## boujee (Nov 9, 2015)

I mostly see porn when I type in furries 
If that's a way to express your gratitude in animals then you may need help


----------



## Mariah (Nov 9, 2015)

I hate furries a lot. If you're a furry, I will hate you. The costumes are ugly as ****. I guess I could say the same thing about mascots.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm not a furry, but I am a bit of a plushophile.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 9, 2015)

Sometimes it can get a little too weird for me, but I don't have anything against them. I don't particularly care either, though.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 9, 2015)

YO I used to know a furry. He didn't dress the part, but he only draws furries and he carried furry plushies and he literally made out with a furry plush and it was bizarre. I wish I could say I was lying, but I'm not. It was a very strange senior year for a lot of us. His drawings had furries with big tatas and wide hips and they ranged from bodacious horse ladies to samurai frogs. 

He did have some issues (He lied a few times about things he shouldn't have lied about and threw drawing materials at my friend). I think he's still into drawing furries and carrying plushies around in whatever college he's at.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 9, 2015)

The outfits frighten me... but I mean as long as you keep it in the bedroom let your freak flag fly!


----------



## Tao (Nov 9, 2015)

I think some of the [non explicit] pictures I come across are sometimes neat, but I don't really get the furry thing. The mascot suits I've seen kinda weird me out (but that's kinda just 'mascot suits' in general).


Nothing wrong with it though. Not exactly like I don't like some weird things.


[edit]

I know, like, Star Fox is 'furry', but where exactly is the line drawn for what is and isn't 'furry'?



Spoiler:  Is this furry?


----------



## Darrling (Nov 9, 2015)

basically​


----------



## JellyDitto (Nov 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Furries are so bara and they just totally get me where I need to be. Me and my luver are gonna wear matching fursuits and hit the town later. You should come!



possible unpopular opinion ahead 


Spoiler



ehhh tbh if i saw a furry in a fursuit in public i'd cringe a lot. I feel like that's as weird as wearing your halloween costume when it's july. it's basically drawing unneeded attention to yourself. don't get me wrong, im fine with furries. i actually have a good friend on the ac wiki who's a furry. but the people thta go over the top and wear fursuits in public are the weird ones. if you wear a fursuit in the privacy of your home, that's fine. going to a furry convention is fine. but idk going out in public with average people is just weird.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> I know, like, Star Fox is 'furry', but where exactly is the line drawn for what is and isn't 'furry'?



Star Fox isn't technically "furry", he's just an anthropomorphic animal which is associated with furry. All being a furry is is you're like overly obsessed with being an animal and it borders (at the very least) on sexual. It's perfectly fine to like anthros and even have a "fursona", you only become a "furry" when you start to immerse yourself and pretend you're your fursona all the time, dress up like it, ect. That's not to say it isn't healthy, it's more like a "weeaboo" who is obsessed with Japan. Furries are just obsessed with anthros.

I mean, I have a werewolf OC and I love him to death but that doesn't make me a furry.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 9, 2015)

From my understanding, a furry is someone who's like, sexually attracted to anthropomorphic animals and likes to do the deed in a fursuit. Which is okay I guess, do your thing, whatever, but it's just kinda odd imo. I mean, as long as they don't go out and try to screw real animals, I don't really care. What you do in the privacy of your own home is none of my business and none of anyone else's business.


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

Darrling said:


> View attachment 155741
> 
> basically​



I WAS WAITING FOR THIS PHOTO TO SHOW UP I LOVE YOU.


----------



## pafupafu (Nov 9, 2015)

Honestly, I couldn't care less about your hobbies, lifestyles, and choices as long as you're not harming yourself or others. I've never personally met anyone in the "fandom" but I do follow a fursuit blog that posts bad fursuits because I really enjoy looking at bad art. I digress though, from what I've seen on that blog, the fandom is insane and full of selfish, strange, and rude people.
Naturally, not everyone in the fandom is like that but a good majority for sure.


----------



## Darrling (Nov 9, 2015)

taesaek said:


> I WAS WAITING FOR THIS PHOTO TO SHOW UP I LOVE YOU.



was honestly surprised it hadn't shown up sooner lmao​


----------



## Murray (Nov 10, 2015)

Posting your opinions is great and all, but at least attempt to show some respect please (aka no trolling).


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2015)

Darrling said:


> was honestly surprised it hadn't shown up sooner lmao​



it was only a matter of time.

------- ~

like don't get me wrong, the hybrid thing is kinda cool. the whole neko, fox, thing that's cool whatever.
but like i don't know. i find anthro's appealing visually, but not people in fursuits, that's too much for me. i don't mind other's hobbies but it makes me uncomfortable when i'm bombarded in public stores or food joints by people in half fur suits or more asking me if i know what furries are and all that razz. i had a group of like 5 furries actively try to get me to join their little park meet ups and for reasons i don't know. *shivers*


----------



## Darrling (Nov 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> it was only a matter of time.
> 
> ------- ~
> 
> ...



LOL ew, that's disgusting. Like they actually approach you? Aren't they supposed to be human-fearing, feral neck-beards in sweaty fursuits? Since when did they socialize? lmao, nah I'm harping on 'em too hard. But it's like so rare for me to see a fursuit being worn in public. It's probably where I live though. People here will give you weird looks if you're a girl with a pixie cut with unnatural hair color.  So can you only imagine the looks and crap talk a fursuit wearer would get? lol, jfc.
​


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2015)

Darrling said:


> LOL ew, that's disgusting. Like they actually approach you? Aren't they supposed to be human-fearing, feral neck-beards in sweaty fursuits? Since when did they socialize? lmao, nah I'm harping on 'em too hard. But it's like so rare for me to see a fursuit being worn in public. It's probably where I live though. People here will give you weird looks if you're a girl with a pixie cut with unnatural hair color.  So can you only imagine the looks and crap talk a fursuit wearer would get? lol, jfc.
> ​




how i feel about it is the same as i feel about religions.
you have one? cool, celebrate it, keep me out of it though.
as soon as you try to drag me into or around it that's when we gonna have a problem mate. ahha.

wow you sound like you live someplace incredibly conservative.


----------



## Darrling (Nov 10, 2015)

taesaek said:


> how i feel about it is the same as i feel about religions.
> you have one? cool, celebrate it, keep me out of it though.
> as soon as you try to drag me into or around it that's when we gonna have a problem mate. ahha.
> 
> wow you sound like you live someplace incredibly conservative.



Exactly how I feel! 

And it's funny you mention religion, because yeah i do live in a hella conservative town, lol. Nearly 90% of the population in my town is super-crazy religious and I'm just stuck in the middle like "wut do" 

So awkward. ​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 10, 2015)

I love Furries cause it's wierd but I'm not one




Jk I'm secretly a wolf who is called Tyson and has neon hair


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 10, 2015)

i like furry stuff :3


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 10, 2015)

Furries are creepy and weird, so yeah I guess I don't like them. I mean as long as they kind of keep it within their communities and you know, don't shove it into other peoples faces, I don't mind. It's just weird really lol, I can't seem to accept it and I feel bad for thinking that because we're supposed to be more "open-minded" nowadays, and I would like to think that I am, but I just don't understand furries or the appeal behind it. I especially find it gross when I occasionally stumble across furry porn (it's the internet - it's bound to happen whether you're purposefully looking for it or not), because it's kinda like... Bestiality? Maybe I'm just ignorant lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2015)

aren't furries people who dress up in those creepy animal suits or draw porn art of animals (usually wolves or something like that)
why
like. i don't get it... why would they do that..... especially the last part...


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 10, 2015)

I gotta get me a fursuit!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 10, 2015)

Bless their hearts.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 10, 2015)

I blame all of this on Jessica Rabbit...


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> aren't furries people who dress up in those creepy animal suits or draw porn art of animals (usually wolves or something like that)
> why
> like. i don't get it... why would they do that..... especially the last part...









TL : DR, *possibly* because they watched cartoons/played games (obviously the stuff with animal people) when they were first hitting puberty and finding out about sex. I mean, it makes sense I guess. 


I still don't get it either but that's kind of the point of why things are a fetish.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> TL : DR, *possibly* because they watched cartoons/played games (obviously the stuff with animal people) when they were first hitting puberty and finding out about sex. I mean, it makes sense I guess.
> 
> 
> I still don't get it either but that's kind of the point of why things are a fetish.


oh my god
i mean
ok then

but why sonic


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oh my god
> i mean
> ok then
> 
> but why sonic



Maybe people just can't get enough of that horribly outdated 90's 'radical' attitude of his.



"WHOOOAaoaoaoaOA! 2 KEWL 4 SKEWL!" *hand sign* *look over sunglasses*


----------



## Bosca (Nov 10, 2015)

Can they not do Lucario like that.


----------



## boujee (Nov 10, 2015)

Basically being a furry is like cocaine
I need more sexy bunnies
I need more drugs!


----------



## boujee (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

i think there was an svu episode with furries. weird **** man.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 10, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> i think there was an svu episode with furries. weird **** man.



I've noticed there have been a lot more references to furries in TV lately. They need more love tbh.


----------



## Ghiraher (Nov 10, 2015)

_*I'm personally a furry, but I'm not sexually attracted to animals christ ew no

That would be zoosexual, which is practically beastiality. It's revolting to me, so I'm definitely not into it. Just because you're furry, doesn't necessarily mean you're a creep. There are the good and the bad in every fandom.

I don't make out with any plush or anything, thinking about fursuiting sometime at a furry convention; but for now, I only draw them and have a fursona. Mind you, I would never wear them in public--that's quite strange to me, tbh. I would only wear them where it was appropriate--example: an actual furry convention as mentioned above. Not sure if they completely fit in at normal conventions, because it's mostly dedicated to video-games, anime, etc. Not even sure if I ever will go to one, because I kinda find it awkward. 

It's really odd when people stereotype all furries as a whole, because they're not all strange people. Alot of the things I've read on this forum is truly a shame, honestly. But, I have met alot of arrogant, rude furries before--so I do see where some people may think that. But not all furries are horrible.

Welp, to each their own, I suppose.*_​


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I've noticed there have been a lot more references to furries in TV lately. They need more love tbh.



they showed a room of people in animal costumes getting hot and heavy, like full on body suit of a bear or something. also a dead person, but that first part was worse for me D;


----------



## boujee (Nov 10, 2015)

I want to say something in response of that but I'll end up being the next person to get ban, beside Sugilite 


Just know that we all have preferences


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I want to say something in response of that but I'll end up being the next person to get ban, beside Sugilite
> 
> 
> Just know that we all have preferences



mm yea, and my preference is not seeing adults in animal suits having sex .__.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 10, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> mm yea, and my preference is not seeing adults in animal suits having sex .__.



Noone's forcing you to look.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 10, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Noone's forcing you to look.



Ikr stop clicking the "next video" button


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Noone's forcing you to look.



lol i was just stating what i saw on a show, no need to get worked up


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't know any furries, and I'm not one, either.


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> they showed a room of people in animal costumes getting hot and heavy, like full on body suit of a bear or something. also a dead person, but that first part was worse for me D;



The thing that bothers me most about that isn't furries doing 'the romance dance' in big fuzzy animal suits, it's not even that there was for some reason a dead person in this situation.


What bothers me is how they managed to do 'the deed' without dehydrating and collapsing to the floor in a fit of pure exhaustion in big furry suits. 

I sweat like a fountain if I so much as leave my t-shirt on when I make the 'beast with two backs'.


----------



## emolga (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm not a furry personally, but I don't really have a problem with them unless they're the cringey kind.


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> The thing that bothers me most about that isn't furries doing 'the romance dance' in big fuzzy animal suits, it's not even that there was for some reason a dead person in this situation.
> 
> 
> What bothers me is how they managed to do 'the deed' without dehydrating and collapsing to the floor in a fit of pure exhaustion in big furry suits.
> ...



romance dance lol. yea now that you mention it, they had their animal heads on. how do they breathe .__.
idk, maybe its all part of the experience?


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm not one, I don't know any and I don't want to know any lol


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

god damn furries


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't know much about them.


----------



## mariostarn (Nov 11, 2015)

Furries are basically a group of people with a fetish for anthropomorphic animals. Honestly, they're annoying attention seeking pricks and there's a reason why 90% of the internet hates them.

Just because you like, let's say Star Fox, or think that Isabelle is cute doesn't make you a furry. It's when you think "Man, I wanna bang Krystal" that you enter that category.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 11, 2015)

as the saying goes, I blame Jessica Rabbit.  and Captain Kirk...


----------

